# Waverunner Audio - Seven Days II - Synth Atlantic WALKTHROUGH



## WaverunnerAudio (Jun 16, 2021)

Synth Atlantic Walkthrough




Seven Days II

Seven sample libraries released one-a-day for seven days. For every sale, we plant a tree.






DAY 7 - Cashmere Piano



- - - - - - -

​

Hi all, after a couple of false starts, I'm pleased to announce Seven Days II (2021) starting Monday 21st June. The first fundraiser ran in 2018 and I was amazed at the reception and feedback, so thank you. We raised enough to plant 100s of trees so a double thank you. I'm looking forward to sharing new instruments (and a couple of familiar faces) with you from Monday.


----------



## DivingInSpace (Jun 16, 2021)

Missed the first round, but will be keeping my eyes on this year! About time i get some waverunner added to my arsenal.


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 16, 2021)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> Seven Days II
> 
> Seven sample libraries released one-a-day for seven days. For every sale, we plant a tree.
> 
> ...



Awesome! 

Two questions:

1- Is the first 7 days still avail.

2- Where are the trees planted?

Thanks!


----------



## h.s.j.e (Jun 16, 2021)

Very pumped for this. I bought the cello and violin during the first sale, and I've always been delighted by that, and disappointed that I didn't buy more.


----------



## rudi (Jun 16, 2021)

@WaverunnerAudio, great libraries. Do you have any ETA for the 2 Trumpets and the Solo Tuba?
I've already got the French Horns, and the Tuba Lite and looking forward to those two new instruments!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 17, 2021)

Yes, I think the people who purchased the 300 Bundle are kind of curious about when the instruments are slated for a release. I purchased the bundle in august last year, and so far was able to get the Tuba (light version). Of course, COVID must have brought some serious delays, so I totally get that part. But I was under the impression that the Bowed Bass and the piano were already recorded?

Just a word or two indicating some ETA or other would be appreciated.


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Jun 18, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> ...



1 - Yes, the line-up is still available here is the _First Seven Days thread._ Worth holding out for a couple of weeks as they might be going on a little sale with updates being rolled out... 

2 - West Coast of Ireland courtesy of a charity called Hometree. Ireland's land was once 80% forest. Today it's the most deforested country in Europe with just 1% of the original forest cover. Since 2015 Hometree has planted 30,000 pioneer trees and grown into a "project that endeavours to deeply connect people with nature, and facilitates a wide variety of fundamental projects to address both Ireland’s declining biodiversity and the unfolding climate challenge."



h.s.j.e said:


> Very pumped for this. I bought the cello and violin during the first sale, and I've always been delighted by that, and disappointed that I didn't buy more.


Thank you; might be opportunity to pick up Seven Days I libraries on a sale soon...



rudi said:


> @WaverunnerAudio, great libraries. Do you have any ETA for the 2 Trumpets and the Solo Tuba?
> I've already got the French Horns, and the Tuba Lite and looking forward to those two new instruments!


September!



doctoremmet said:


> Yes, I think the people who purchased the 300 Bundle are kind of curious about when the instruments are slated for a release. I purchased the bundle in august last year, and so far was able to get the Tuba (light version). Of course, COVID must have brought some serious delays, so I totally get that part. But I was under the impression that the Bowed Bass and the piano were already recorded?
> 
> Just a word or two indicating some ETA or other would be appreciated.


An email will be going out on the 300 maliling list (to which all 300 purchasers are automatically added) this weekend with updates and informtation regarding this promo and release schedules.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 18, 2021)

Awesome news Ross, looking forward to your new samples.


----------



## rudi (Jun 18, 2021)

Great news about the Trumpet and Tuba release in September. I'll get them them when they come out!


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 18, 2021)

@WaverunnerAudio Will updates to any previously purchased instruments require Kontakt 6 or will they remain K5? Thanks, and good fortunes with the sale and new releases.


----------



## chrisav (Jun 20, 2021)

Oooh excited for this!


----------



## DSmolken (Jun 21, 2021)

Can we guess what the instruments will be this time?


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Jun 21, 2021)

LamaRose said:


> @WaverunnerAudio Will updates to any previously purchased instruments require Kontakt 6 or will they remain K5? Thanks, and good fortunes with the sale and new releases.


Keeping this round of updates to K5, but will most likely be the last round before 6.



DSmolken said:


> Can we guess what the instruments will be this time?


absolutely


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Jun 21, 2021)

- - - - - - -



- - - - - - -

SYNTH ATLANTIC






AVAILABLE NOW FOR JUST £10 ->

- - - - - - -

Sounds of the ARP 2600 and Juno 60 reimagined by two award winning composers. Melted and moulded through pedals and soft-chains to give a unique, contemporary spin on classic synths. Each patch was then treated with tape machines and plugins, presented as a secondary lofi mix to layer in or use standalone. We then worked re-creating the sounds further into microloops, textures and pads which comprise the MOODS. The result is an inspiring mixture of new and old, familiar and not-so familiar, a delicate ingredient to pepper your compositions to flavour with sonic goodness.

- - - - - - -

Overview and more audio coming later!​


----------



## LivingEdge Studios (Jun 21, 2021)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> - - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Video is marked as private. Please share this video publicly so all can see.

NB: Synth Atlantic requires the full retail version of Kontakt version 6.3.1+

P.S. To All: Synth Atlantic video is now public.


----------



## scarkord (Jun 22, 2021)

Synth Atlantic sounds very nice, will definitely pick that up. 



WaverunnerAudio said:


> An email will be going out on the 300 maliling list (to which all 300 purchasers are automatically added) this weekend with updates and informtation regarding this promo and release schedules.


Did an email go out this weekend as I don't seem to have received it?


----------



## Mikro93 (Jun 22, 2021)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> - - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coooooool stuff!


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 22, 2021)

scarkord said:


> Synth Atlantic sounds very nice, will definitely pick that up.
> 
> 
> Did an email go out this weekend as I don't seem to have received it?


Wondering as well.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jun 22, 2021)

Bought without listening, cos it's a tree innit. (Sure it will be great though.)


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Jun 22, 2021)

- - - - - - -



- - - - - - -

'Kalimba' is back to join the Seven Days line up!

- - - - - - -

WA Kalimba






AVAILABLE NOW £10 ->

- - - - - - -



- - - - - - -

To add a unique and modern twist we sampled a Hugh Tracey kalimba with nail (performing in a more traditional style where the nail is used on the metal tongues), finger (where the finger tip is used excluding nail, a slightly softer attack is obtained) and the incredible sound of the Kalimba played with a rubber. This results in a soft, rounded sound that works wonderfully with the earthly ring created when performing the instrument. All these samples were then used to create mini performances through a chain of out-board gear to create MOODS, consisting of microloops, textures and sonic oddities that add a wealth of potential for creating unique soundscapes.

- - - - - - -


​


----------



## Allen Constantine (Jun 22, 2021)

Brilliant!!!


----------



## DSmolken (Jun 23, 2021)

The kalimba's very nice, using the moods for the atmospheric intro and outro in a track for a singer already.


----------



## becolossal (Jun 23, 2021)

Every single one. I'm buying every single one of these. Synth Atlantic is awesome. Downloading Kalimba now. Everything you guys make is awesome.


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Jun 23, 2021)

- - - - - - -



- - - - - - -

IN COLLABORATION WITH KARORYFER SAMPLES

*DUTCH ROSETTA*






AVAILABLE NOW for £12 ->

- - - - - - -

The mass-manufactured guitar range consisting of the first guitars owned by the likes of Brian May, George Harrison and Paul McCartney; Egmond guitars, sold in the UK as Rosetti. We borrowed award winning composer and sound designer CJ Mirra’s to sample a bit of guitar history, teaming up with Karoryfer Samples (via an off-hand comment on discord) to bring Dutch Rosetta to the world. On paper, this is everything a guitar shouldn’t be; cheap wood, sitar-like ring, hollowed body kit-guitar. But it’s these ‘flaws’, plus the 60s hardware, that give this guitar its incredible character and sound which make it an instrument of choice for CJ Mirra’s award winning scores and sound design. 

The change in timbre up the fret board is vast with this guitar, so we sampled every fret on every string at two dynamics and multiple round robins to ensure that character is captured and present in the library. A handful of articulations were recroded; muted, harmonics, trems, whammy, behind the bridge and our new ‘Moods’ are all available at hand in one interface along with FX controls allowing for very easy scuplting of a vast aray of sounds. So keep things sounding familiar, or take it to new places by layering sound design patches from Waverunner Audio and Karoryfer Samples.

- - - - - - -



- - - - - - -

For every sale, we plant a tree.​


----------



## DSmolken (Jun 23, 2021)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> teaming up with Karoryfer Samples (via an off-hand comment on discord)​


Ha, indeed.

I'm really especially proud of two of the moods here, which I guess would technically be called pontilistic tremolo.

You basically get highly chaotic tremolo made up of random techniques at random time intervals, with the weirder techniques panned more out to the sides. There's two flavors, one more dense and biased towards the techniques which make a clear pitch and the other more ragged, prone to longer gaps, and triggering more odd noises.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 23, 2021)

Ha! What a pleasant surprise! Two of my favourite developers creating something together. Awesome one Piotrek and Ross!

❤️


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Jun 24, 2021)

Thanks for the love all ! 

Quick tip - please make sure you have the latest version of Pulse installed. To do this, go to 

https://pulsedownloader.com/​
and download for your platform. Some are only using Pulse for Waverunner libraries so haven't updated in a long time. Pulse introduced an auto-update function a while back, but the surest way to know you have the latest version is to download from their site. This will eliminate any errors with redeeming your codes. (This is a good idea for anyone using Pulse for any libraries from any developers who haven't opened it in a while).

Waverunner were an early adopter of Pulse and it's been amazing to see their hard work resulting in a great platform for downloading and managing libraries with over 40 companies now using it. Congrats to the @pulsedownloader team! To make sure you're making the most of it, please update to the latest version which is 40.0.14. This will also allow you to pick up incoming Waverunner updates easily.


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Jun 24, 2021)

- - - - - - -

Welcoming back Alium to the Seven Days line up. A Steinway Grand performed at melodic velocity as well as plucked strings, struck strings, and MOODS.






AVAILABLE NOW FOR JUST £19 / $19 ->

- - - - - - -



- - - - - - -

A big thank you to @Simeon for taking a spin with Alium:



- - - - - - -

Alium is essentially 4 instruments in one; 1 melodic dynamic of a grand piano, pluck grand piano, struck grand piano and a collection of inspiring microloops, textures and sonic oddities all bound up as one with fx at your fingertips to take the sound of the piano into new worlds.


The source material is from a Test Subject… the results of our research sampling the Hamburg Steinway C captured at Nottingham Albert Hall. In one interface you have at your fingertips the grand piano performed at a melodic dynamic, the strings plucked by the finger directly, the strings struck by a pencil, and the results of mini performances through an array of hardware fx pedals and software plugins to create unique sonic tapestries that comprise the Moods where microloops, textures and oddities are found. These can be used alone, each a shift in a different directon from the familiar, or combined to expand your piano soundscapes.​


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Jun 25, 2021)

- - - - - - -

Stak’d consists of power chords recorded through different pedals with multiple mics using two different pickup options, all at hand in the GUI. This is essentially a recording session of power chords at your finger tips to easily play in and sculpt your sound. FX options are available per pedal allowing even more flexibility with sound. This library isn’t well suited for faster playing, but is very well suited for stacking up power chords with huge flexibility of sound, from small and controlled to huge and wild.

- - - - - - -






AVAILABLE NOW FOR JUST £10 ->

- - - - - - -



- - - - - - -

Gosh, day 5 already! 2 more incoming, an old friend visits us tomorrow and a new one on Sunday. Then I take a day off, phew.

Thanks for being here.
Ross​


----------



## h.s.j.e (Jun 25, 2021)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> Gosh, day 5 already! 2 more incoming, an old friend visits us tomorrow and a new one on Sunday. Then I take a day off, phew.
> 
> Thanks for being here.
> Ross​


Sorry if you've answered this, but do the sale prices expire at the end of the seventh day?


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Jun 25, 2021)

h.s.j.e said:


> Sorry if you've answered this, but do the sale prices expire at the end of the seventh day?


Hi thanks for asking as I've not made this clear as yet; the sale prices will run on through July during which time more info, demos and videos will be made avalable.


----------



## h.s.j.e (Jun 25, 2021)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> Hi thanks for asking as I've not made this clear as yet; the sale prices will run on through July during which time more info, demos and videos will be made avalable.


Perfect! Thank you. It all sounds absolutely lovely, once again. Just counting my pennies and making my deliberations.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Jun 25, 2021)

Never had a reason to update from Kontakt 5 to 6, now I feel like its time to update. Awesome instruments!


----------



## CGR (Jun 26, 2021)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> - - - - - - -
> 
> Welcoming back Alium to the Seven Days line up. A Steinway Grand performed at melodic velocity as well as plucked strings, struck strings, and MOODS.
> 
> ...



Any plans to release a more detailed (multiple velocity layers & extra mics) version of the piano? "Test Subject" sounds like the early development stages of a more deeply sampled piano . . .


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Jun 26, 2021)

CGR said:


> Any plans to release a more detailed (multiple velocity layers & extra mics) version of the piano? "Test Subject" sounds like the early development stages of a more deeply sampled piano . . .


At some point yes.


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Jun 26, 2021)

- - - - - - -

50% off our most popular instrument - Alder Cello






£39 £19 / $39 $19 - >

- - - - - - -

A solo cello library inspired by the ocean, its many moods, and the beauty of the shore off the coast of Ireland where Hometree reside, re-introducing bio-diversity to barren lands. Concentrating on highly expressive, evocative and unique playing techniques, ‘low tide’ represents the tidal movements of the ocean, ‘bristeacha’ the uncertainty and turmoil and many moods of waters. Performed by cellist Lidia Alonso and recorded by Adaq Khan in Soho, London. Described as a ‘gem’ by those who have used it so far, explore expressive, moving and inspiring cello textures with the Alder Cello.

- - - - - - -



- - - - - - -

Seven Days fundraiser prices and promo prices are running through July 2021.​


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 26, 2021)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> - - - - - - -
> 
> 50% off our most popular instrument - Alder Cello
> 
> ...



A gem indeed. Especially the Low Tide patch.


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Jun 26, 2021)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> 50% off our most popular instrument - Alder Cello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do we access the $ prices?


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Jun 27, 2021)

ArtTurnerMusic said:


> How do we access the $ prices?


One of the challenges of being a one-man team is one minute you're agnoising over the position of mics, next the font weight for a graphic, next a line of code and then keeping on top of new API integrations for geo-location on the website. Hopefully this should be working now.


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Jun 27, 2021)

Introducing Cashmere Piano



- - - - - - -







AVAILABLE NOW FOR £10

- - - - - - -

A mid-20th century upright piano recorded with cashmere between the hammers and the strings, captured with Beyerdynamic M160 ribbon microphones through Focusrite ISA pre-amps. Each sample was then run through tape and edited as a new instrument for the Cashmere Piano LoFi patch. A piano with lots of vibe, mood and character with its distinct personality highlighted with the choice of cashmere, warm ribbon mics and transparent pres.

- - - - - - - 



- - - - - - -​


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Jun 29, 2021)

*Reflections:*

It happened, Seven Days 2021! Six Sample libraries released over seven days (and a discount of an existing library). What next?

First of all thank you for the kind words that come in via messages and emails, it really is nice to read, very motivating and I'm glad people find use for the instruments. It's one of the things that makes me most nervous... here is something I made that you're paying for, but so far so good I think!

It's also great to be supporting the cool group of people that is Hometree. They're doing some inspiring work re-introducing bio-diversity to Ireland with more resources now to help educate on such matters via community projects.

The prices of the libraries are fundraiser prices and the lowest they will ever be. The idea here is this is the time to gather as many sales as possible from which enough of the sale goes to Hometree for them to plant a tree and nuture into a forest. Royalties go out to musicians where applicable (I played all the instruments for all but the cello this year so it's just royalties on the cello for this collection). With the rest I recoup costs and with any luck some profit to put back into Waverunner. It seems with the sample library industry, as with most I suppose, the majority of sales happen during 'events', like pre-sales, launches, sale events and whatever wonderful things marketing teams come up. With that in mind:

This fundraiser period this year round will last until *July 31st*. 

This will be the finalFINAL2_FINALEDIT2_edit3FINAL_DefinitelyFINALMASTER deadline the poducts will be at £10 or equivelent in your currency.

So, a months event! During this time I will be sending the libraries out for reviews, collecting some more demos and recording walkthroughs etc so people can get a better idea of the instruments, as it's a little sparse at present. Speaking of reviews:

*Reviews*

Reviews are now enabled for all libraries! You can leave a review by navigating to the bottom of the product page (or for now some that say 'shop' at the top, there is a 'review' tab near the top of the page). You'll need to be logged in to do so, simply click 'account' and log in. You can only leave reviews for products you have purchased (hopefully, I think I've set that up right!).

It would be amazing and super helpful if you felt like leaving a review and did so, or shared words you've passed on to me to the reviews for other people to read. After reading up on marketing, I'm meant to offer some kind of bribe incentive, hmmm, please accept my virtual hi-five. Of course if you have any issues it would be great to have the opportunity to resolve them before taking to the review station! *Click here and review* to receive your virtual hi-five.

*Made music?*

If you'd like to share any music you've made with the libraries, that would be amazing and my favourite part of doing this; hearing music people have made with the instruments. It really is. It's very cool. If you have any tracks you'd like to share I think I'd like to set up a soundcloud playlist of user-submitted demos. Just send them in/ a soundcloud link to [email protected]

There is a Waverunner Audio Twitter but, I can't stand the platform so haven't used it for some time. Probably not great for brand stuff, but Twitter can do one for the moment. Instagram... I'm up for using that a bit more, #waverunnermusic probably be good? Tag that on Instagram with any music you share with music featuring Waverunner libraries, I'd love to hear them.

*Mailing list*

To avoid socials, news and such will also be sent out via the mailing list which at some point I named the Subscriber Squad, I guess that can stay for now, and it turns out MailChimp offers a hosted form so you can sign up to the Waverunner Audio Subscriber Squad by *CLICKING HERE**. *That will take you to a form to join up, you might then have to confirm your joining the mailing list by clicking an email sent to you. Name isn't required so feel free to remain mysterious but also feel free to include your name so when you get an email it says 'Dear YOURNAME' and feels like I know you.

*Signing off (for a day)*

Just got back from a swim in the sea, and going to relax for a day, it's a lot of work getting these libraries out the door and need to chill a little, catch up with the fam and check in the on the cucumber plants. Thursday I'll be back to it and working on those walkthroughs and demos and sending out virtual hi-fives.

Ross
x


----------



## rrichard63 (Jul 2, 2021)

Last year's Seven Days promotion included a make-your-own bundle offer where the discount increased as you added products (from the list of seven) to your bundle. Is that going to be repeated for these seven libraries?


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Jul 3, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> Last year's Seven Days promotion included a make-your-own bundle offer where the discount increased as you added products (from the list of seven) to your bundle. Is that going to be repeated for these seven libraries?


The bundle came into effect some time after the fundraiser prices as will be the same this time round. Can't say when or what instruments will make the bundle, but it's likely some will either be added to the existing or within their own bundle! Fundraiser prices will be the lowest price point for any/all of these current libraries.


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Jul 3, 2021)

A new demo from Allen Constantine showcasing Cashmere Piano. Also features the Alder Cello, Alder Violin and Chanterelle Trumpet.



Cashmere Piano is just £10 until 31st July
Alder Cello 50% until 31st July


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jul 3, 2021)

One question and one little request as there are no manuals:

- what does the switch between 1 and 2 do on the instruments with moods ?

- could you give us a list on these instruments which controller (for example from left to right) contains which mood ?

Thanks in advance, I must say my preferred instrument so far is the synth atlantic, which its included presets and the moods thats really great stuff and perfect for some background texture


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Jul 3, 2021)

KarlHeinz said:


> One question and one little request as there are no manuals:
> 
> - what does the switch between 1 and 2 do on the instruments with moods ?
> 
> ...


Thanks Karl, glad you're enjoying Synth Atlantic! Was a fun one to put together. There are manuals and walkthroughs coming! In the meantime:

*- what does the switch between 1 and 2 do on the instruments with moods ?*

These are two different modes. In mode 1 (with 1 showing), MOODS are purged and only loaded when the volume slider is above 0. When a volume slider is at 0 the MOOD is purged.

In mode 2 (activated by clicking the 1 and displaying the 2), all MOODS are loaded (you'll notice the memory change when doing this as all samples are loaded, provided at least 1 volume slider is at 0). 

The reason for this is you can save on memory and cpu by only loading the MOOD/S in use. However it can yield some great results having all MOODS loaded and fading them in/out to taste or for auditioning by holding a note down and bringing the slider up without having to retrigger the note.
*
- could you give us a list on these instruments which controller (for example from left to right) contains which mood ?*

When coming up with the idea for the MOODS and indeed creating them, I was building and using guitar pedals and something that struck me was the more creative ones I enjoyed using had sparse and abstract labelling. I adopted this approach for the MOODS, so they're purposefully not labelled and you 'feel' them out. You can right click each one to assign a different midi CC, I'll be making a video about this and using an APC Mini to fade in and out MOODS on the fly. Hopefully people enjoy the approach of dialing up and responding to the sound rather than any description colouring what you might go for. What might be useful to know however is MOOD 1 (left most) is minor triad, MOOD 2 (second to left) is major triad and MOOD 9 (right most) is a playable pad (the others are combinations of notes).


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jul 3, 2021)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> Thanks Karl, glad you're enjoying Synth Atlantic! Was a fun one to put together. There are manuals and walkthroughs coming! In the meantime:
> 
> *- what does the switch between 1 and 2 do on the instruments with moods ?*
> 
> ...


Thanks for explanation, especially the "tuned" moods are good to know about .


----------



## Allen Constantine (Jul 3, 2021)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> A new demo from Allen Constantine showcasing Cashmere Piano. Also features the Alder Cello, Alder Violin and Chanterelle Trumpet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Many thanks, Ross! This library is so emotional for writing Jazz/Blues. Wash it in more reverb and you get a very sublime cinematic feel


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Jul 6, 2021)

Hi all. I've just uploaded an update for Dutch Rosetta (1.0b).

CLICK HERE for update instructions.

This:
fixes an issue where articulation and fret selections were being reset upon project load.
fixes a tuning bug with the Whammy articulation.
removes unnecessary left over '_macosx' folder.
changed compression method to help transfer and installation speed.

This is also the first library to adhere to a new folder structure hence the need to re-install from fresh. Subsequent updates will be as simple as clicking 'update', but given the folder structure change requires a re-install.

All libraries will have an update coming, and will have instructions available for each library. It's all very simple and easy and result in what I think is a much tidier organisation of folders. Essentially I'm dropping the 'WA - ' prefix from the libraries' root folder (and clearing out the extraneous _macosx folder). This means you will have for example:

SampleDrive/Waverunner Audio/Dutch Rosetta
SampleDrive/Waverunner Audio/Alder Cello
SampleDrive/Waverunner Audio/Alder Violin
SampleDrive/Waverunner Audio/Chanterelle Trumpet

instead of

SampleDrive/Waverunner Audio/WA - Alder Cello
etc

Any feedback on the change of course welcome!

The support page itself is getting a revamp soon, and updates will be rolling out along with those walkthroughs and demos.

Waverunner Audio Instagram is back since the last post in October 2018 ! Give us a follow at

instagram.com/waverunneraudio

Plenty more incoming. And lastly I've updated the graphics for the six new libraries in Pulse:






Graphic updates are incoming for all libraries in Pulse and possibly the website as I consider a move away from the 'virtual boxes'.

Excitedly I'm now working on Waverunner near full-time for pretty much the rest of the year! Though I've just been called in to help out on a film, always the case, but turning down other work to focus on Waverunner. Very exciting sessions are being re-booked and huge things are in the pipe line. *CLICK HERE* to keep informed and as always drop a message with any questions or feedback.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jul 6, 2021)

Did you already send out codes for the day #5 and day #7 libraries to those who purchased the 300 bundle?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 6, 2021)

Michel Simons said:


> Did you already send out codes for the day #5 and day #7 libraries to those who purchased the 300 bundle?


Haven’t seen any codes yet


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Jul 7, 2021)

Michel Simons said:


> Did you already send out codes for the day #5 and day #7 libraries to those who purchased the 300 bundle?


Email has gone out this morning; codes will be sent Friday. Just a slight delay as updates for those libraries are coming and it will save everyone having to re-download and re-install, big thanks for your patience!


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Jul 13, 2021)

Happy to share some new demos! First up is _Deep Diving_ by Dataminer featuring Synth Atlantic. All tonal elements are Synth Atlantic.





Next is _Swell_ by Allen Constantine. Again all tonal elements are Synth Atlantic.





The following demo features both Stak'd and Dutch Rosetta:





And featuring Cashmere Piano with some dashes of Alder Cello and Alder Violin, another beaut from Dataminer:




More coming soon!


----------



## Allen Constantine (Jul 13, 2021)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> Happy to share some new demos! First up is _Deep Diving_ by Dataminer featuring Synth Atlantic. All tonal elements are Synth Atlantic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks again, Ross! Great sounding libraries! It's been a pleasure to work with!


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Jul 17, 2021)

Hey all just a quick update,

Website is temporarily down. Ironically this is due to an upgrade for speed increase. Takeaway lessson; stage testing is important. Hosting tech team are working on it.

Synth Atlantic walkthrough is nearly ready, have finally created a format I'm happy and comfortable with. Others will follow. To give people chance to see/hear as much as possible before the promo period ends, they'll be far more simple playthroughs until the official versions are ready! Excited to share soon.


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Jul 27, 2021)

Hi all! 

An update is now live for Synth Atlantic (v1.0b). This fixes two bugs:

1. LoFi slider affecting 2 MOODS
2. MOOD 9 not loading according to MOOD states 1/2
and sees the following:
3. Re-package for more efficient download
4. Folder restructure

An 'UPDATE AVAILABLE' message will appear next to the library in Pulse, but due to the nature of this update removal and re-download of the library is required. Please follow the instructions here and apply for Synth Atlantic.

And, here's the walkthrough! 

- - - - - - -

​


----------

